# Ballistic Calculators



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Okay I have been hunting for over 30 years. Always sight rifles in upto 600 yards by using true known range. Lots of walking etc but never minded it. Always did it very close to my hunts to have the closest weather etc. Now I find putting in for other states. Being weather is different and elevation is it smarter for me to now start chronographing my reloads and using ballistic calculator apps etc. Yes I know some might say I should have been chronoing my reloads in the past but never affected the numerous elk and deer ive taken. But just seeing how many of you use the ballistic apps. Im looking at strelok pro if I am gonna go that route as I read its the easiest to setup? 

Also if im looking for a decent chronograph is the magnetospeed v3 good? Its a ton of coin and heard labradar was good but thats way too much. Thanks guys


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How about this, best free ballistics software out there:

http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlank

If you have questions let me know, I'm the author.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have used Dallan's software quite often and found it spot on when I used it on my Arizona coues hunt a couple of years ago. 

I used it for my targets at 600 yards so that buck didn't stand a chance at 420 yards. 

As for a chronograph I have been using a Pact now for over 30 years and like it. It has cables that run from the screens back to the shooting bench to plug into the calculator so you don't have to get up and go look at what the speeds are. It has some quirks but all of them do. The major one I had was solved in a 15 minute phone call with their tech support.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

That sounds awesome. I will look at this software thanks guys. From reading it sounds better than the phone app programs. Nice job Dallan!! Never knew


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never used calculations and all that jazz for shooting distance. I chronograph my loads and then set targets out to ranges from 100-800 yards. Shoot the target and see where the POI is and make adjustments to the turret to impact POI at the bullseye. I then write it all down and place it in a wrist thingy like the quarterbacks use for play calling. 


I only use one rifle for long shots so I don't see the need for myself to spend the money on data programs.


Once I range an animal, I set the turret according to my "play list" and send the round. It works for me and no expense to pay for data. 


Whatever works for whoever is the best medicine I think.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> I've never used calculations and all that jazz for shooting distance. I chronograph my loads and then set targets out to ranges from 100-800 yards. Shoot the target and see where the POI is and make adjustments to the turret to impact POI at the bullseye. I then write it all down and place it in a wrist thingy like the quarterbacks use for play calling.
> 
> I only use one rifle for long shots so I don't see the need for myself to spend the money on data programs.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I use Strelok+ and have had good luck with it.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Yes the magnetospeed works really well. It is all I use now and could never go back to a optical chrono. It does change the POI of the gun and they say it doesn't affect group sizes, but I just do my load development and put the magnetospeed on at the end to get velocity. Works for shotguns and pistols as well.

If I could choose, I would get a labrader doppler chrono. Gives downrange velocity, doesn't touch the gun, but I have heard it can be al ittle finicky while the magnetospeed works 100% of the time.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1016447132?pid=523157

I have used Strelok and found it to be OK, but not as accurate as JBM. I have used and tested several ballistic calculators and JBM matches my shooting in the field better than all others. JBM doesn't have an app, but I use turrets and have a printout on my bullet box.

https://www.jbmballistics.com/cgi-bin/jbmtraj-5.1.cgi


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

All awesome advice here. I have always done what taxedermist does. Usually zero at 200 then shoot 300, 400, 500. Then make my own card. I never take shots past 500 as ive never had to and honestly just wouldnt want to. But have heard alot of talk recently that if your hunting in alot of different altitudes and weather that its best to use ballistic calculations. However I read alot where guys say it screws them up too. Maybe im overthinking it all. Guess I can try an app and see. I like Dallans program from what I have seen but the apps seem nice for right there situations with weather etc. I even ordered a kestral weather device to try it. Gives wind, temp, barometer and altitude. Who knows lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For all of my shooting using Dallan's site I use a elevation of 6500' where I sight my rifles in at. 

Other than that I have had no problems with elevations from 2500' in Arizona up to 9500' in Utah and upper elevations in Colorado. 

You just have to remember that you are not trying to shoot a small group when hunting but have a lot of fudge factor where a animal in concerned. And with distances up to 600 yards I don't think that the elevation factor won't factor in. 

One thing is that I have never played with the elevations with Dallan's program. It might be interesting to do so.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I never touch my turrets in the field... ever. I sight in for a 6" POI (path of bullet is no higher than 3", and max range is where it finally crosses 3" low), figure out that max range and call it good. For rifle, I'm nearly always within that range with my 7STW (about the only centerfire rifle I use anymore)

I will use the subtend of the scope to bracket a critter to see if i'm inside or outside of that POI range. If a longer range is needed, I use the tip of the bottom post, which is usually a 400 yard point of reference on my Leupolds (for most calibers).

The longest shot I've ever made was about 5 years ago on an Antelope in WY. I shot and hit him at 225, he went on a death run out to 488 and stood there legs locked swaying. My dad always said "The fun is in the shooting, once its dead the work begins". So I reset the steady sticks, estimated range with the subtend, used the bottom post as reference, figured the extra holdover and let one fly... nailed it right in the head. My son got it all on video LOL.

@Critter: Elevation does affect bullet path, as does Temperature. More than you would think actually.

@Everyone: Ballistics software is fun, it gives you good indication of whats going to happen but I always suggest people shoot targets at various ranges to verify the behavior of their own rifle. Ballistics software without a cronograph is fairly useless however.

One more thing: I have a online calculator with less details for quick calculations if anyone wants to use on the fly, its useful:

http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlankOnline

I wrote the original software 20 years ago just to teach myself the math, and get a better understanding of the mechanics of bullet flight. The software has undergone many revisions and is now half ballistics software, and have reloading load management software for various caliber firearms.

Its software *I* use, so its all setup for convenience... which many people love and find as useful.

-DallanC


----------

